# Toro Power Max HD 1028OHXE being Blown Out at HomeDepot



## johnnytuinals (Sep 25, 2019)

Last year these were selling for $1699
And today they are Unloading them...I paid $1600 with rebate buttttt
They is Nuts what they are selling them for......JT









Toro Power Max HD 1028 OHXE 28 in. 302cc Two-Stage Electric Start Gas Snow Blower 38841 - The Home Depot


The Power Max HD 1028 OHXE with 302cc Toro Premium 4-cycle OHV engine provides proven power and performance to make your job easier in tough winter conditions. A 28 in. clearing width and 21.5 in. intake



www.homedepot.com


----------



## Mountain Man (Oct 14, 2018)

I opened up the link, but no sale price. What was it ?


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

$1649.00 according to home despot


----------



## Mountain Man (Oct 14, 2018)

leonz said:


> $1649.00 according to home despot


$50 off isn't exactly unloading. Yes its something, but with HD coupons , military and specials, you can do better.


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

Bart barr... I disagree with your strategy of gambling on beimg able to sell a snowblower at a profit. I think people would rather buy new from a dealer at a higher price than from a third party at a discount. I would use the same thinking of your gamble on the Bronco. But, i hope you prove me wrong.


----------



## deezlfan (Nov 8, 2017)

If you think dealers haven't ordered as many Broncos on speculation as they can after all the interest on the internet the last three years, you are falling for the *get one before they are gone!* trap that dealers use on just about every new specialty vehicle, Considering your attitude toward dealers displayed in another thread, I'm surprised you would even go in and plop down a chunk of cash in the evil dealer's lap. Sorry but your inconsistent statements make me feel like we are being trolled.

Ford's goal is to build a 'bazillion' of these things. A Bronco is not going to be in the same limited availability class as the Ford GTs.


----------



## Mountain Man (Oct 14, 2018)

Flipping a new snowblower for profit ? All in all, I dont see this working. Or not worth the effort for maybe a few dollars profit, IF we have a bad winter.


----------



## 4getgto (Jul 20, 2020)

Mountain Man said:


> Flipping a new snowblower for profit ? All in all, I dont see this working. Or not worth the effort for maybe a few dollars profit, IF we have a bad winter.


I'm always seeing next to brand new snowblowers for sale for 1/2 of what they sold for new. I pitty people for what they've paid and now trying to sell.
And as for buying new and selling for more is ridiculous as what's his name claims.
Especially a snowblower..!


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

leonz said:


> $1649.00 according to home despot


toro msrp is a$1,799. if one never had a home depot Cc like i was, they gave me back 100 one zero turn just for taking one out dropping the price from sale price of 2999 to 2899


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

deezlfan said:


> If you think dealers haven't ordered as many Broncos on speculation as they can after all the interest on the internet the last three years, you are falling for the *get one before they are gone!* trap that dealers use on just about every new specialty vehicle, Considering your attitude toward dealers displayed in another thread, I'm surprised you would even go in and plop down a chunk of cash in the evil dealer's lap. Sorry but your inconsistent statements make me feel like we are being trolled.
> 
> Ford's goal is to build a 'bazillion' of these things. A Bronco is not going to be in the same limited availability class as the Ford GTs.


if you can even order one? local dealer here sold every one he was allowed to pre order for 5K over msrp. like every chevy dealer did with their allowed C8 vettes 5 to 10 k dealer availability surcharge


----------



## johnnytuinals (Sep 25, 2019)

Homedepot had them a few days ago at $1352.
They are still at this price but sold out (on their website}.........................JT


----------

